# For better or worse



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is the latest challenge in my life!











These are my hubby’s feet. For the past 5 years or so my husband has been complaining about his feet and how much pain he was in.
He finally got to see the Orthopaedic surgeon after a 2 year wait. Btw he had NO diseases such as Osteoporosis or any bone issues. This mystified his specialist. He’s never seen feet in this kind of deteriorated shape!

So recovery time for both feet =2 years or so along with physio therapy.

The plan was to do his worst foot being the right one first. Break all the bones in the body of each foot and 3 months later break all the toes and insert titanium rods in his toes and wait for the many bone graphs hold to take while healing.

and then.... once that is done the other foot needs to be done.
Our living room looks like a hospital ward. The bathroom needed to be fitted with special gran bars, toilet seat etc.

This has been the first full week of recovery. I have never worked so hard in my life. Still putting in 40 hours a week at work. On call 24/7 but I wouldn’t have it any other way.

Bed rest for the first week and then the social worker and physio come next week.The physio person will get my husband started on a scooter which he bought. This will aid in his mobility issues.

I have my fingers crossed and hope everything goes according to plan.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, that looks painful.

Best of luck with his recovery.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Wow, that looks painful.
> 
> Best of luck with his recovery.


He’s on fast acting morphine and a slow release one. He is so funny and a real class clown on the 4 mg morphine pill. When it starts to wear off you can really tell. He gets nasty. I totally understand though!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> He’s on fast acting morphine and a slow release one. He is so funny and a real class clown on the 4 mg morphine pill. When it starts to wear off you can really tell. He gets nasty. I totally understand though!


I learned while in the hospital recovering from heart surgery that I do not enjoy or tolerate opiates well.

There's a difference between being high and being stoned, not to mention the side effects.

They sent me home with a bottle full of hydromorphone (dilaudid). I returned it unopened after a couple of weeks, once I knew I could live with a few extra strength tylenol.

Be careful with those pills. And sincerely, good luck!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Be careful with those pills. And sincerely, good luck!


My husband didn’t want the 4 mg in the first place but I think he’s glad that he has them. He doesn’t have an addiction problem completely the opposite.
The Hydromorphone is a lot stronger then morphine.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I learned while in the hospital recovering from heart surgery that I do not enjoy or tolerate opiates well.
> 
> There's a difference between being high and being stoned, not to mention the side effects.
> 
> ...


 About 15 years ago my son had his foot run over by a car that caused him years of surgery and pain. The doctor started him out on opiates for the pain. This turned him in to an addict. He is now homeless and still addicted to opiates. It doesn't help that he is diagnosed schizophrenic. 
I've read many stories of people starting out with pain meds for injuries and led down a path of destruction.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Lola said:


> He doesn’t have an addiction problem.


Nobody has an addiction problem until they have an addiction problem.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Damn. Best wishes for recovery.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I've seen hands like that but never feet. Hopefully they discover the cause...he would not want that to spread to other joints. When my doctor wanted to administer opiate based meds to me, I said no and he assured me that the proper dose is not addictive. I agreed and did not become addicted. I only had 2 drip sessions. Used only for pain is okay however, I did not like the brain feeling.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Not to be glib at all, but he has a hard time finding comfortable shoes, doesn't he? Apart from the seemig difference in current foot size, the individual bones look fine, but the toe-knuckles are all akilter. What sort of footwear has he been wearing these past 10 years?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I didn't mean to imply anything. I just know that there's a problem in society with these chemicals and knowing my nature, I wanted to stay away from them. They tried several opiates on me while I was in the hospital and I found them to be unpleasant. 

If I needed them I guess I would have had to take them. I'm grateful that I didn't need them.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Lola, I hope your husband has a speedy and successful recovery.

My lone time taking an opiate was after a very severe (6 weeks in a boot) ankle/foot sprain. I took one pill. It made me feel funny, and didn't alleviate the pain. That was the end of that. I took them back to the pharmacy a while later.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

guitarman2 said:


> Nobody has an addiction problem until they have an addiction problem.


He’s never had a problem with all the opiates he’s been on over the last 5 years. He’s doesn’t even want to take them there is no substitute either as we all know.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Not to be glib at all, but he has a hard time finding comfortable shoes, doesn't he? Apart from the seemig difference in current foot size, the individual bones look fine, but the toe-knuckles are all akilter. What sort of footwear has he been wearing these past 10 years?


Custom shoes and orthotics.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just wanted to vent and not start anything over opiates. My husband is going to do what’s best for him. His medical team support have a plan in action. It is a big struggle trying to balance everything in my life. 
My hubby doesn’t want a PSW in our house. He’s a very very private person. The complete onus for home care is on my shoulders. I have to learn to organize every minute I have. I have a very modified work schedule in that I can leave whenever needed. I live across the street from my work. 
Ain’t no rest for the wicked.


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

Lola said:


> never seen feet in this kind of deteriorated shape


it looks like it hurts
and the solution sounds like it hurts more in the short term
best wishes on the caregiving job 
it's ok to let him get a little bit cranky those pain meds are great until they aren't and then that hurts too
j


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That looks really painful. I hope your husband has a quick and successful recovery.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've seen some pretty messed-up feet but I think those take the cake. I hope the surgeries are successful.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My first thought when I look at the X-rays is braces. Seriously. I'm obviously no podiatrist, but if the right index toe had a sort of micro-brace that could be gradually adjusted to straighten it out, that could relieve a lot of pressure on the other 3 toes. Does anyone do that sort of thing, equivalent to the way braces are used to straighten teeth by gradually forcing them into different position? Of course, even if they did, how does that dovetail with footwear?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@Lola I send your husband, you and yours best wishes. These will be trying times for everyone. Hopefully the treatment and recovery will all be smooth and not prolonged beyond what is reasonable.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That it does. My thinking was not that the recommendation for surgery was in any sense "wrong", but that so much surgery is being tabled to a later date these days that something non-surgical might be worth trying, if it could be done sooner. But if it takes a long time anyways, and wouldn't necessarily be quite as effective, opting for surgery seems sensible enough.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

error


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I didn't get the sense from Lola's posts that they "shopped around" for different opinions. So, if anything, I suspect your comments likely convey that the treatment proposed is what most orthopedic surgeons would propose. Far from cold, it provides confidence that they're on the right path.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

My hopes and sympathy to you both. That looks like a big life challenge.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Hopefully the recovery goes well, and this experience strengthens the marriage.

It can happen.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

Wow! Wishing your husband success with the procedure and a full recovery.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Wishing him as speedy a recovery as possible, and all the best for you @Lola. It's tough being a carer, so I hope you are able to carve out some time to care for yourself too, it's important. 

I think it would also be best if we didn't all try and give medical opinions. To the best of my knowledge we aren't doctors, and if we were, we would keep our own counsel if we didn't have access to the full records.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i hope things work out for your hubby and you. i always hated morphine. it makes me hallucinate, and not in the fun way. every time i was ever on it due to surgery, i got off of it asap.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i hope things work out for your hubby and you. i always hated morphine. it makes me hallucinate, and not in the fun way. every time i was ever on it due to surgery, i got off of it asap.


I know someone who found out after surgery that morphine doesn't work on her--full pain--and they had to wait to try something else.

Hopefully that doesn't happen to others...


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey Lola write me PM.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ship of fools said:


> Hey Lola write me PM.


Take it from me, worth doing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Ship of fools said:


> Hey Lola write me PM.





mhammer said:


> Take it from me, worth doing.


after mhammer's recommendation, i decided i didn't want to miss out, so i tried it too. 










what was supposed to happen? i think whatever it was, didn't work.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Syntax error, cheezy.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

One of ex's and her brother both had something similar. They break the bones, straighten them, and put pins through the end of them so they heal straight. Hooked pins sticking out of the end of the toes for a while. Brings a whole new experience if you stub you toe. Best wishes for you and your husband Lola.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What a nasty SOB he is today!! He skimps on the 4 mg morphine. I can’t do anything right. Where’s my guitar? Lol


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Whoa....that looks awful....and looks painful. I can't imagine. 
My best to your hubby and yourself through this for a good recovery.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> What a nasty SOB he is today!! He skimps on the 4 mg morphine. I can’t do anything right. Where’s my guitar? Lol


Why don't you suggest some acupuncture as an adjunct to the pain medicine,...with _salad forks_!!
But I can understand why he'd prefer to skimp on morphine. Some of it may well be a "guy thing" ("I don't need no stinking pain meds!"), but some folks simply prefer to remain mentally sharp, even if it makes them a P.I.T.A. while doing so.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Why don't you suggest some acupuncture as an adjunct to the pain medicine,...with _salad forks_!!
> But I can understand why he'd prefer to skimp on morphine. Some of it may well be a "guy thing" ("I don't need no stinking pain meds!"), but some folks simply prefer to remain mentally sharp, even if it makes them a P.I.T.A. while doing so.


It’s the man thing. He was taught never to complain. Grown up men don’t feel pain or emotion. They’re tough and strong! Don’t ya know! Lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> It’s the man thing. He was taught never to complain. Grown up men don’t feel pain or emotion. They’re tough and strong! Don’t ya know! Lol


You're speaking from personal knowledge and experience, but I can tell you it was not some macho shit in my case that made me steer clear. I was afraid of the stuff. I know I can have an addictive personality and getting hooked on pills (or anything else) was a big concern for me.

I do have a high tolerance for pain but it wasn't that at all. It was genuine fear.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lola said:


> It’s the man thing. He was taught never to complain. Grown up men don’t feel pain or emotion. They’re tough and strong! Don’t ya know! Lol


I remember as a kid, some adults would say: "little boys should be seen and not heard"...and later in life it was: "how can we have a relationship, if you don't tell me your feelings"...there's a knack to life.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> Why don't you suggest some acupuncture as an adjunct to the pain medicine,...with _salad forks_!!
> But I can understand why he'd prefer to skimp on morphine. Some of it may well be a "guy thing" ("I don't need no stinking pain meds!"), but some folks simply prefer to remain mentally sharp, even if it makes them a P.I.T.A. while doing so.


accupuncture for healing is a great idea, after the surgery. it is the reason i can walk, and climb a ladder. before accupuncture i needed a walker to go from the couch to the toilet.. 




Paul Running said:


> I remember as a kid, some adults would say: "little boys should be seen and not heard"...and later in life it was: "how can we have a relationship, if you don't tell me your feelings"...there's a knack to life.


i remember being a kid, and i got whacked for something, i don't remember what. i started crying, i was probably 4 maybe 5. i was wearing my cowboy hat, and my plastic vest with the plastic sherriff's star, and my cap guns. my dad took me to the mirror in the bathroom. he said "look at your face right now. you ever see john wayne look like that? cowboys don't cry!" well, i wasn't gonna look like a sissy to john wayne. i sucked it up and stopped crying. after that, anytime i ever felt like crying, i told myself cowboys don't cry.

i know lots of men see those articles in the media that say women want sensitive guys who can show their feelings. 
bull-shit. if you want to be single, just look vulnerable in front of your spouse. women want a man who's decisive and strong. no woman wants a cry baby. not even the pink haired woke ones.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

EVERYBODY wants someone who is decisive and strong. Men roll their eyes at female crybabies just as much as women might roll their eyes at weepy men. And AFAIC, the sexiest thing on a woman is self-confidence.

It's a balance thing. Self-confidence, courage, and resilience are wonderful attributes, no matter who has them. Similarly, sensitivity, capacity for intimacy, and honesty are also wonderful attributes, no matter who has them. Too much of the one in the absence of the other is no pleasure.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, they just grew that way?
my feet are the opposite..I can barely wear flip flops bc of the thing that goes between the toes barely fits. You could park a jumbo jet between your husbands.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

mhammer said:


> EVERYBODY wants someone who is decisive and strong. Men roll their eyes at female crybabies just as much as women might roll their eyes at weepy men. And AFAIC, the sexiest thing on a woman is self-confidence.
> 
> It's a balance thing. Self-confidence, courage, and resilience are wonderful attributes, no matter who has them. Similarly, sensitivity, capacity for intimacy, and honesty are also wonderful attributes, no matter who has them. Too much of the one in the absence of the other is no pleasure.


i don't disagree, it just wasn't germane to my response. i just took it as understood.


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

I wish you and your guy nothing but the best Lola. I've had the pin sticking out of my knuckle for awhile and I have to say morphine is the best, but why you get it, no thanks. I know this is serious business when Faracaster posts in other than the FSTW section.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i don't disagree, it just wasn't germane to my response. i just took it as understood.


Fair enough.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Lola said:


> This is the latest challenge in my life!
> 
> View attachment 384442
> 
> ...


I had another look at those x-rays and find it hard to believe that the experts can't come up with a reason this is happening. They should have a team of experts trying to figure this out. Is there a chance his feet were always like that and just started bothering him when he got older? When did this start happening? Has it only been 5 years since this really start bothering him? Lots of questions. If it were me, I would need a better reason other than _"This mystified his specialist. He’s never seen feet in this kind of deteriorated shape!"_


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Guitar101 said:


> I had another look at those x-rays and find it hard to believe that the experts can't come up with a reason this is happening. They should have a team of experts trying to figure this out. Is there a chance his feet were always like that and just started bothering him when he got older? When did this start happening? Has it only been 5 years since this really start bothering him? Lots of questions. If it were me, I would need a better reason other than _"This mystified his specialist. He’s never seen feet in this kind of deteriorated shape!"_


They did every known test. This has all happened within the last 5 years. His feet were never this bad. 

You’ve got a top notch orthopaedic surgeon telling you he hasn’t a clue as to why this is happening. Do you call him a liar?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Lola said:


> They did every known test. This has all happened within the last 5 years. His feet were never this bad. And it’s true he has never seen feet like this.
> 
> You’ve got a top notch orthopaedic surgeon telling you he hasn’t a clue as to why this is happening. Do you call him a liar?


People are trying to offer encouragement and letting you vent. No need to be defensive.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> People are trying to offer encouragement and letting you vent. No need to be defensive.


I took no offence to Lola's reply. This is a terrible thing to be going through. I just find it hard to believe that this has never happened to anybody before and I wouldn't mind saying so to elicit a better response.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> People are trying to offer encouragement and letting you vent. No need to be defensive.


I _think_ she meant the question rhetorically, not directed at him personally.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Milkman said:


> People are trying to offer encouragement and letting you vent. No need to be defensive.





Diablo said:


> I _think_ she meant the question rhetorically, not directed at him personally.


That's how I took it too. 

More of "palms up" hypothetical response.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

SWLABR said:


> That's how I took it too.
> 
> More of "palms up" hypothetical response.



Sorry, no offense intended. I see I misinterpreted the response.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I wouldn't mind saying so to elicit a better response.


i think your underlying statement is worth noting. often times, doctors will give you short answers or very little clarity on something. it _seems like_ they do it because they don't expect you to understand them, but there could be other reasons. i've run into this several times.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm so sorry you two are going through this. I can't imagine how sore his feet must have been walking around on those twisted bones. It's good of you to be there to give him a leg up.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i think your underlying statement is worth noting. often times, doctors will give you short answers or very little clarity on something. it _seems like_ they do it because they don't expect you to understand them, but there could be other reasons. i've run into this several times.


That's why I keep telling people that, as important a skill as "critical thinking" is to encourage at higher levels in the educational system, "explanatory skill" is equally important. Understanding something yourself, without being able to assist others depending on that knowledge to understand it themselves, is simply insufficient. Every health professional is going to depend on their patient collaborating on successful treatment with them. We can't do that if we don't understand, and we can't understand if you don't explain well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am very curious and knowing what’s going on with my husbands situation is paramount. I think as a responsible patient the onus is on you to help educate yourself.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I am very curious and knowing what’s going on with my husbands situation is paramount. I think as a responsible patient the onus is on you to help educate yourself.


i agree that one should educate themselves regarding their ailments. but i don't think that absolves the doctor of his responsibility to be transparent. he works for you, not the other way around. you are paying for his expertise, he's not doing you a favor.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i agree that one should educate themselves regarding their ailments. but i don't think that absolves the doctor of his responsibility to be transparent. he works for you, not the other way around. you are paying for his expertise, he's not doing you a favor.


Of course I agree that it does not exonerate the doctor of his responsibilities to be transparent. I try to educate myself on all health issues as well as my husband. Educating oneself is power.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

@Lola the problem is where you get your education , I will use COVID as an example, somehow people believe from whatever source they should be drinking horse dewormer! WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

MarkM said:


> @Lola the problem is where you get your education , I will use COVID as an example, somehow people believe from whatever source they should be drinking horse dewormer! WTF is wrong with people?


I realize that Mark. I will research until I can’t anymore. I seek medical opinions from everyone I see and have an appt with. I do in-depth research. I ask questions. A little of your knowledge should be common sense to. Too many ppl now a days are lacking that!


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

I was born with feet like that. I can't imagine just randomly developing it. 

Wiishing him the best of luck !!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Lola said:


> I realize that Mark. I will research until I can’t anymore. I seek medical opinions from everyone I see and have an appt with. I do in-depth research. I ask questions. A little of your knowledge should be common sense to. Too many ppl now a days are lacking that!


Please do not take my comment as a slight at you. I have a nephew that was just diagnosed with Leukemia and his doctor told him to not google his disease. He said that all the internet experts are idiots! He also took the time to answer all his questions.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

self censoring, so i don't get another time out for telling the truth


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Things are getting somewhat easier especially with a routine and a schedule. Not so demanding because hubby can do things for himself now that he is starting to feel better.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lola said:


> Things are getting somewhat easier especially with a routine and a schedule. Not so demanding because hubby can do things for himself now that he is starting to feel better.


That's good news. I think someone earlier mentioned "You got this", turns out they were right. Hoping the news keeps getting better.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Today is a day from hell. I don’t know who I am waking up to anymore. Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde. Can’t do anything right. Fuck!! I have to reach out to some group that deals with this. Today is really overbearing. I hate this day more then you will ever know. He is biggest asshole ever. I get it but it doesn’t mean you have to make your wife feel miserable and cry all day.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Update: this man has really risen to the challenge. His self sufficiency has risen greatly! The scooter that he is using is a godsend. He went off the drugs completely against his doctors advice. That’s on him. He’s able to get up and completely wash himself with me standing there just in case. We were able to get him outside and in his wheel chair for his first time outside. This is seriously physical for me and exhausting. We go for a 20 min walk but pushing him is a big challenge. I am 115 and he weighs in at 250. It’s a struggle and I really need a nap after this. His mood hasn’t really improved But I am hoping it will in due time. 

Life is just too damned short! This whole situation really brought that statement home for me. I am watching The Osbournes tv series. It’s entertaining and lets me escape and laugh a bit.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

All the best to you and your husbands recovery. 

The thing that irritates me is the fact he had to wait 2 years in order to see the orthopaedic surgeon. A shameful, unacceptable and all too common scenario for many in this country.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Midnight Rider said:


> All the best to you and your husbands recovery.
> 
> The thing that irritates me is the fact he had to wait 2 years in order to see the orthopaedic surgeon. A shameful, unacceptable and all too common scenario for many in this country.


I would agree but there’s nothing you can really do. The health care system is really overwhelmed.
We went looking for my old neuro ophthalmologist the other day because of a problem I am having. He has retired and there are 0 in Ontario.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

how far back to you have to go to get to the time when the system wasn't overwhelmed? 
when i was up there, toronto east general had people in the hallways because they didn't have rooms for them. that was like, 2008 i think. wait times to see a doctor for follow up care for my surgery routinely took 4-6 hours.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

cheezyridr said:


> how far back to you have to go to get to the time when the system wasn't overwhelmed?
> when i was up there, toronto east general had people in the hallways because they didn't have rooms for them. that was like, 2008 i think. wait times to see a doctor for follow up care for my surgery routinely took 4-6 hours.


Had cervical spine surgery in 1996,... 2 month wait time.
Kidney stone surgery in 2014,... 8 month wait time.

Had serious health issues in 2007,... suffered for 5 months waiting to see specialists in Ontario and finally said 'F' this shit,... jumped in the car and went to Henry Ford Hospital in Detroit, Michigan only 3 days after contacting their specialists. Was seen immediately upon arriving and two hours later had a team of eight doctors performing tests. Ten hours later had a treatment plan for me to take back to Canada and have it administered by my doctors.

The best medical treatment I had ever experienced in my life was at Henry Ford Hospital,... hands down. It was the smartest $5,300 I had ever spent on myself and a bargain at twice the price as that medical team had literally saved my life,.. period.

I have now been waiting damn near 4 years to have lumbar spine surgery back here in Canada,... this wait time started _well_ before Covid arrived on the scene. After waiting through the first 14 months of this now near 4 year wait time I again went to Henry Ford Hospital in Detroit to see an Orthopaedic surgeon as a second opinion. He confirmed the surgery needs to be done and told me he could have it completed within 3 days if I chose to have him perform the procedure. The cost was $75,000,... no can do at this time,(waiting for the lottery ticket numbers ti hit, lol.)

Oh,... did I mention that the surgeon at Henry Ford was a Canadian? He sure was,... a top notch highly awarded one as well. Schooled in Canada at Toronto and Ottawa. I asked him during our visit why he decided to practice in the USA. He answered by saying that if had stayed in Canada he would most likely never get enough OR time to become the surgeon he set out to be,... huh, go figure, lol.

So here we are as Canadians,... paying into a Socialized health care system your entire life and when you need some timely medical care you get what I consider to be third world healthcare.

At this time I'm all for some sort of a Private Health Care option here in Canada. I'll gladly pay a monthly premium knowing that I'll get the medical care for my family and I when it is needed,.... not in 4, 5, 8, etc. months or years down the line,... pathetic!

This is totally unacceptable and every Canadian should get pissed off and vocal about the situation and demand change. This is good reason as any for Canadians to stop being too _Canadian_ and polite and raise a little hell to encourage change.

Ok,... that's the end of my rant. When I hear of stories such as the one Lola posted it gears me up knowing how frustrated she and her husband are. Sadly these types of unacceptable situations are becoming increasingly the norm for tax paying Canadians.



Unfortunately these are the types of highly qualified medical professionals Canada is loosing more of each year.










Markian (Mark) A Pahuta, MD, FRCSC

800-436-7936





  






Specialties: Orthopedic Surgery

*Services:* Back Pain and Spine, Orthopedics

Request an Appointment

*Board Certification and Education

Board Certifications*
American Board of Orthopaedic Surgery - Orthopedic Surgery

*Education*
University of Toronto, 2008

*Residencies & Internships*
University of Ottawa, Orthopaedic Surgery, 2015

*Fellowships*
University of Toronto, Spinal Surgery, 2016


*Biographical Statement: *

I specialize in complex spine surgery of the cervical, thoracic and lumbar spine; including: revision (re-do) surgery, spinal deformity, and spinal tumor. Whenever possible, I recommend minimally-invasive surgery (also known as tube or keyhole surgery). I also take care of patients with failed back syndrome and post-laminectomy syndrome.

I have additional training in complex Neurosurgical and Orthopedic spine surgery through an AOSpine accredited fellowship at the University of Toronto. To help improve and advance spine care, I am developing expertise in research through PhD training in Epidemiology and Health Economics.

When we first meet, I will provide you and your family with information on the most up-to-date and evidence-based treatment recommendations. Together, we will create an individualized treatment plan that works for you.

If I think surgery can help you, I will help you make an informed decision about whether surgery is the right decision for you. If you decide to go forward with surgery, I strive to provide the highest quality and most compassionate surgical and postsurgical care. If you are not ready for surgery, I will help you maximize non-operative treatments.

If I do not think surgery will help you, I will explain why and then direct you to a non-operative spine specialist who can help you.

Throughout this process, I will coordinate care with your other physicians, whether inside or outside of Henry Ford Health System.


* Titles: *Orthopedic Surgeon Champion, Spine Surgery Quality Improvement, Henry Ford Hospital and Henry Ford West Bloomfield HospitalMember, Spinal Cancer Tumor Board


*Research Interests:* Patients are unique but, unfortunately, most surgical techniques and implants are “one size fits all.” I developed computer programs to precisely customize surgery to your unique anatomy, and give you the best outcome.


I am also conducting research on how to best help patients make the “best” treatment decision for their life context. Currently, the tools I have developed are being applied to spine cancer and low-back arthritis.


* Awards and Honors:*


Merv Letts Award for Scholarship, Division of Orthopedic Surgery, University of Ottawa (2015)
HK Uthoff Graduate Scholarship, University of Ottawa, (2015)
Graeme Barber Prize, Department of Surgery, University of Ottawa, (2015)
Robert A. Spasoff Prize, School of Epidemiology, Public Health and Preventive Medicine, University of Ottawa (2015)
Research Prize, Division of Orthopedic Surgery, University of Ottawa (2015)


Languages English

Henry Ford Hospital
2799 West Grand Blvd.
Detroit, MI 48202

Henry Ford West Bloomfield Hospital
6777 W Maple Road
West Bloomfield, MI 48322


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i went through it myself. they were supposed to fuse my ankle. i went on a waiting list for 3 years. at the end of that time, i went to my appointment with the specialist and was told it was pushed back 5 more years. at the end of those 5 years i went back to find that my specialist had retired, and i was asked to wait an additional 7 years. only so many hours are allotted to ankles. priorities are given to hips and knees. as with anything run by any government, eventually you get rationing. i don't blame canada for that. if we had socialized medicine here, it would be no different. putting people in charge of your healthcare that can't properly manage the post office invites problems


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> … putting people in charge of your healthcare that can't properly manage the post office invites problems


It’s not just healthcare, that’s where the entire country is at right now.

A couple of weeks ago I went to the ER for the same thing that nearly killed me about three years ago. It was an entirely different game. This time they didn’t admit me and just said “we don’t worry too much about blood clots until it gets into your lungs or heart.” Of course by that time you’re pretty much dead. Anyway, the big time free healthcare up here ain’t what it used to be. Could also be that after a certain age they figure you are going to get expensive for health care and if you died quietly at home it would be better from an economic point of view.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Wardo said:


> It’s not just healthcare, that’s where the entire country is at right now.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I went to the ER for the same thing that nearly killed me about three years ago. It was an entirely different game. This time they didn’t admit me and just said “we don’t worry too much about blood clots until it gets into your lungs or heart.” Of course by that time you’re pretty much dead. Anyway, the big time free healthcare up here ain’t what it used to be. Could also be that after a certain age they figure you are going to get expensive for health care and if you died quietly at home it would be better from an economic point of view.


F'n criminal behaviour by the bastards,... I wonder when it was that the 'Hippocratic Oath' went out of style for some of the medical community. There appears to be a presence of hypocrisy surrounding the Hippocratic Oath in certain facets of our current healthcare system.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't think it's doctors so much as bureaucracies telling them what can/can't be done.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi Lola. How's the patient treating the help today?

I'm sure it's been looked into as far as why it happened, but what do they say about rheumatoid arthritis? Does he have any autoimmune diseases? That looks like classic arthritis. 

As well you said he was 250lbs. That weight can also cause foot issues.

Have you found any support for yourself? 

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

laristotle said:


> I don't think it's doctors so much as bureaucracies telling them what can/can't be done.


Good point,... but in my opinion the doctors still share some of the blame for not standing up against the bureaucrats and for the best interests of Canadian patients. I believe it's time for an option of private healthcare in this country.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

From what I've read, there have been many and others that still stand up for patients.
However, many have been silenced, censored or lost their careers for going against the narrative.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 389011



The caption should read, was here to have a hang nail repaired.

My experience has been that most people who wait so long in an ER waiting room, didn't need to go there. It's not Tim Hortons where first come, first served is the rule. Triage is important.

But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> The caption should read, was here to have a hang nail repaired.
> 
> My experience has been that most people who wait so long in an ER waiting room, didn't need to go there. It's not Tim Hortons where first come, first served is the rule. Triage is important.
> 
> But, that's just my opinion.


Emergency rooms are a catch-all now. Sometimes it just means the Drs office is closed, booked up, or wont be open again for several days. Ive been sent there for things like broken hand, foot etc. It isnt necessarily for life threatening things like gunshots and heart attacks...almost noone is really dying while waiting in the emergency room.

The long wait times IMO have more to do with "getting what we paid for" with a subsidized healthcare system, than patient-blaming. There are just arent a lot of resources. everyone gets basic care ie not very good, unless you get routed into the path for special circumstances, like cancer.
Just before the pandemic, my elderly aunt went to a restaurant just on the other side of the niagara falls border. Once there, she tripped on some stairs and broke both her legs. She stayed for a week at a hospital there before her insurance provider ordered a transfer to an ontario hospital (ended up being in the hospital for several months more). the care she received in the US was 10X better than in Canada.

In fairness, the cartoon doesnt say its a hospital or emergency room. could just be a Dr's office. Ive waited over an hour for a scheduled appt with a GP before.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Emergency rooms are a catch-all now. Ive been sent there for things like broken hand, foot etc. It isnt necessarily for life threatening things like gunshots and heart attacks...almost noone is really dying while waiting in the emergency room.
> 
> The long wait times IMO have more to do with "getting what we paid for" with a subsidized healthcare system, than patient-blaming. There are just arent a lot of resources. everyone gets basic care ie not very good, unless you get routed into the path for special circumstances, like cancer.
> Just before the pandemic, my elderly aunt went to a restaurant just on the other side of the niagara falls border. Once there, she tripped on some stairs and broke both her legs. She stayed for a week at a hospital there before her insurance provider ordered a transfer to an ontario hospital (ended up being in the hospital for several months more). the care she received in the US was 10X better than in Canada.


Well, testimonials are like opinions and.....those other things that everybody has.

No offence to my American friends, but I've heard more negative stories about American healthcare than positives. You know, those stories about people losing their homes because they needed medical care and lacked insurance.

Anyway, I had direct experience with our healthcare and I figure they saved my life. I was treated with excellent care and follow up.

In fact, all of my contacts with the healthcare system here have been positive.

YMMV.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> No offence to my American friends, but I've heard more negative stories about American healthcare than positives. You know, those stories about people losing their homes because they needed medical care and lacked insurance.
> 
> Anyway, I had direct experience with our healthcare and I figure they saved my life. I was treated with excellent care and follow up.
> 
> ...


 Oh I didnt say it was cheap....just that it was actually good!

Glad you had positive experiences. Unfortunately, many ppl in this country have died while waiting for their free treatments (documented, not just anecdotes), and why those can afford it often will go south for critical treatments.
Why Canadian premier seeks health care in U.S. (sfgate.com)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Oh I didnt say it was cheap....just that it was actually good!
> 
> Glad you had positive experiences. Unfortunately, many ppl in this country have died while waiting for their free treatments (documented, not just anecdotes), and why those can afford it often will go south for critical treatments.
> Why Canadian premier seeks health care in U.S. (sfgate.com)


So, it's good as long as you're wealthy enough to afford it.

Justice is a lot like that as well. How rich you are really matters in terms of the justice you receive. That's not better IMO.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> So, it's good as long as you're wealthy enough to afford it.
> 
> Justice is a lot like that as well. How rich you are really matters in terms of the justice you receive. That's not better IMO.


conversely, what good is free if I dont get to live to use it?
It sucks to have to pay for healthcare. But if something saved my life i think id pay any price. its not the time to haggle.

fun fact: life isnt fair. who knew money leads to having better things?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> conversely, what good is free if I dont get to live to use it?
> It sucks to have to pay for healthcare. But if something saved my life i think id pay any price. its not the time to haggle.
> 
> fun fact: life isnt fair.



Another fun fact.

The grass is always greener on the other side, LOL.

I'm pretty good with things up here. It's not perfect, but the idea of living south of the border, based on my extensive contact and travels down there, is a non-starter for me.

I could have relocated in the states with a nice cushy package several times over the years.

No disrespect intended. As I have said, I have great friends and business associates all over the USA. But, for me, Canada is a much better place to live.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

When corrections officers come in with some guy in an orange suit in handcuffs and chains on his ankles the orange suit goes to the front of the line.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> Hi Lola. How's the patient treating the help today?
> 
> I'm sure it's been looked into as far as why it happened, but what do they say about rheumatoid arthritis? Does he have any autoimmune diseases? That looks like classic arthritis.
> 
> ...


You are very sweet!! Thx for asking. My hubby is 6’3” so 250 on his frame is not bad. My neighbor has offered to come be with him in the morning for a coffee and if he needs something she will be there to help him. She is just a phone call away. I feel relieved. He had a bit of an accident. He was going to fast and the scooter tipped in the house. It was so hard to get him up. I almost called 1st responders. I managed though. 6 more weeks and then they break toes and insert the rods.
Things are getting easier. I am glad he’s off the morphine. I know what to expect: a plain grumpy middle aged man! Lol


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lola said:


> the scooter tipped in the house


Is it a 3 or 4-wheel type? I've been looking at them...I believe that not too far in the future, I'll be buying one.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> He was going to fast and the scooter tipped in the house.


woot! nascar turns!!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> woot! nascar turns!!!


He checked the PSI in the tires and they were down to 16 pounds when they should of been at 35. Now he is speedy. He has to be very careful!


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Lola said:


> He checked the PSI in the tires and they were down to 16 pounds when they should of been at 35


So, the low tire pressure was the cause of his accident?..has he begun to modify it for increased performance?
Probably can't chop and lower it much more, eh?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> So, the low tire pressure was the cause of his accident?..has he begun to modify it for increased performance?
> Probably can't chop and lower it much more, eh?


Don’t know if that was the cause. 
Actually we were thinking of getting some ape hangers, an awooga horn. Lol My son took the bell off of my old bike and put it on his scooter. When ever he needs something now he rings the bell! The bell will get old really fast.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lola said:


> The bell will get old really fast.


Just tell him it will be his next suppository if he acts up.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Diablo said:


> Emergency rooms are a catch-all now. Sometimes it just means the Drs office is closed, booked up, or wont be open again for several days. Ive been sent there for things like broken hand, foot etc. It isnt necessarily for life threatening things like gunshots and heart attacks...almost noone is really dying while waiting in the emergency room.
> 
> Remember Telehealt?. I must have spoken to a dozen people who called them for advice and in every instance they were told to go to the Emergency Department.


Probably was a directive from their Legal Department - imagine the lawsuits if Telehealth told someone to just take a Tylenol and get some rest - and then they died................................


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 389549


Yup that would be me except with a track suit on! Lol


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 389549


your post got me thinking.... perhaps now we know the REAL reason he crashed the scooter...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

If I hear my name being called one more fucking time!!

on my next day off I will take a count how many times I hear my name being called. It’s probably 50 + times a day especially if it’s my day off.

He’s getting better though. 

All kidding aside, when he gets the other foot done we will know exactly what to expect. And then after that he will be active again much to my pleasure.

For better or worse. Lol


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

One foot in front of the other?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Rough night! Hubby woke up crying yesterday. I have only seen him cry once. The pain was incredible. I have never seen his face contort in so many ways. Phoned the doctor and he’s back on a very minimal dose of morphine for 2 weeks. His doctor said to finish this script. Hubby took himself of the drug too early! Like I said he doesn’t have a addictive personality so I really don’t know what he was worried about.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

One of hubby’s incisions got really infected. Will be out of the hospital byThursday. I really need a hug!!. Trying to hold my shit together!


----------



## Bullet (Jan 24, 2019)

Lola said:


> One of hubby’s incisions got really infected. Will be out of the hospital byThursday. I really need a hug!!. Trying to hold my shit together!


Been following your husband's and your heartbreaking story @Lola. Apologies that I haven't posted until now 
Sending a virtual hug or two your way ! Keep the faith and I will pray for "better days" for you and your family


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Lola said:


> I really need a hug


Another virtual hug coming your way. I'm not even worried about hubby finding out. Even with my bad knee I think I can outpace him at this point.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hoping he gets better soon.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm a sucker for songs that give hope. I hope these work for you.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Lola said:


> I really need a hug!!.


(((Lola))) that's how hugs are done online


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear about your husband's experience. It must be really hard to watch him go through this. Hang in there until it gets better for him and you.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

How much more time left until it's all in the rear-view mirror?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> How much more time left until it's all in the rear-view mirror?


2 years.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> 2 years.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Surely it won't be this intense for the whole 2 years will it?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

player99 said:


> Surely it won't be this intense for the whole 2 years will it?


Pretty much. In 4 weeks the toes get broken and reset with steel rods. I don’t really know the recovery time of this part of it. And then he gets the other foot done as soon as this foot is 100% healed.

On Saturday he noticed his foot was getting hot to the touch. His skin looked really weird. The incision started to swell up so off to the hospital. Just a little set back but he’s pissed. Glad he’s there and I am here. He’s just nasty at times. 

I guess some ppl are better at dealing with situations like this. All I can do at this point is try my best, eat a cookie and smile.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Lola said:


> Pretty much. In 4 weeks the toes get broken and reset with steel rods. I don’t really know the recovery time of this part of it. And then he gets the other foot done as soon as this foot is 100% healed.
> 
> On Saturday he noticed his foot was getting hot to the touch. His skin looked really weird. The incision started to swell up so off to the hospital. Just a little set back but he’s pissed. Glad he’s there and I am here. He’s just nasty at times.
> 
> I guess some ppl are better at dealing with situations like this. All I can do at this point is try my best, eat a cookie and smile.


Gord love ya!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't even know you but you deserve a hug for sure. (((Lola)))


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Lola said:


> Glad he’s there and I am here. He’s just nasty at times.
> I guess some ppl are better at dealing with situations like this. All I can do at this point is try my best, eat a cookie and smile.


Pain has a way of warping personality. Some people forget that, and relationships go belly up when one of them gets severely ill. Folks who can keep in mind that it's the pain talking, not the person I love, tend to come through the storm unscathed.

A guy I worked with twenty years back on a committee, was just about the orneriest grouchiest sourest fella you could meet. He was awaiting knee replacement and was using a cane. I ran into him several years later, post-surgery, and it was like there had been a personality transplant. A lovely, cheery guy, upbeat and friendly, with a nice strong stride and no cane anywhere.

If they're going to break his toes anyway, maybe this is a good time to get money from a loan-shark and welch on it!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm not much on life advice. I'm still figuring out a lot of stuff on my own.

Having been through a phase when I needed help to lift anything heavier than a box of kleenix, I can tell you that it's every bit as tough on the patient as it is on the care giver. I guess I've been on both sides of that equation.

If your husband is a good man, he will not forget what you do for him now when he's going through this.

I know two years after I was in the patient role, I still remember well what my daughter, her boyfriend and my wife did when I needed them most.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I thank all of you for you hugs and kind words.
My husband will be released first thing in the morning. We had a really nice chat.
I told him that it wasn’t him that was being nasty to me it’s the drugs. But it really cuts to the quick when you expect me to be the perfect caregiver. I told him he just needs a little more patience. I see how frustrating it is to be in your predicament. He thanked me profusely for everything I have done for him so far. He said he couldn’t of done it without me.
I am sure there will still be a few hurtful statements said here and there but they mean nothing. I just have to remind myself of this from time to time.


Thank you all for your kindness!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You are both under incredible, chronic stress!
IMHO, the more each of you can communicate your frustrations, wishes, needs, etc to each other with honesty and openness and on an ongoing basis, the better the chance of reducing at least some of the stress. I'm sure this is something you both already know and understand.

Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

greco said:


> You are both under incredible, chronic stress!
> IMHO, the more each of you can communicate your frustrations, wishes, needs, etc to each other with honesty and openness and on an ongoing basis, the better the chance of reducing at least some of the stress. I'm sure this is something you both already know and understand.
> 
> Best wishes to you and your family.


Thx for your kind wishes.
We both realize that being open and honest with one another is the best way for us to positively function with one another.

This kind of situation makes you think about your own mortality. We have to stay focused on the big prize at the end of all this. He will be able to walk properly with no pain and no walking devices.

The only thing is I haven’t had time to practice. That is taking it’s tole on me. I haven’t played with the band in over 6 weeks. If I wake up during the night I will play for 1/2 hr with my headphones on. This is temporary situation I realize. Things will change.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

tonewoody said:


> If you are laying on your back, out of commission and fail to appreciate the good things that already exist in your life...
> 
> You either appreciate just how lucky you are or fail to be a worthy human. Plenty of time to decide who you are...


But sometimes that is impossible for the most part for my hubby. He’s either in a lot of pain or so drugged up the ying yang that he cannot think lucidly. No more morphine but he’s on T-3’s now.

but your right in general.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Lola said:


> But sometimes that is impossible for the most part for my hubby. He’s either in a lot of pain or so drugged up the ying yang that he cannot think lucidly. No more morphine but he’s on T-3’s now.
> 
> but your right in general.


Sorry, I didn't express that very well. I hope his recovery is quick.
I spent about a year laid out after a fall. 24 hr pain sucks.


----------

